# IEI type 4 and SLE type 7 - Socionics vs. Enneagram - confused, does it work?



## anotherwindow (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm so confused. I'm just thinking, do these two - IEI type 4 and SLE type 7 - even work? Because the socionics says one thing - that the IEI and SLE are a duality - while the Enneagram says that a type 3 is better for a type 7, and a type 8 is better for a type 4. 

So would a type 3 person be better for my SLE type 7 friend, since I am a Type 4? But I'm an IEI in socionics, and apparently that's the best pair for an SLE...? But then... Ugh!

Because my friend seems to have a lot more fun with a type 3 chick more than with me, to be honest. Seems a lot more interested and talks a lot more. Between me and the SLE, we have a lot of problems, but I feel almost a bit of a magnetic draw to her, and I think she may feel it towards me too, but we have a lot of problems - mainly that I'm way too emotional and I keep being complaining about my life around her [my type 4 coming out]. I know I need to stop, but... It's a problem because I feel like I can be completely natural around her.. [Socionics duality coming out?] But then, does my need to restrain myself, emotionally, conflict with being my 'real self' around her? But I admit that sometimes I'm way too sentimental around her and that makes her uncomfortable. So is this a duality, because we're an IEI-SLE, or is it not - but then the Enneagram says otherwise... ? Help!!! 

[Btw do subtypes play in? I reckon I'm an IEI-Fe and she's an SLE-Ti...]


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

7amdawn said:


> I'm so confused. I'm just thinking, do these two - IEI type 4 and SLE type 7 - even work? Because the socionics says one thing - that the IEI and SLE are a duality - while the Enneagram says that a type 3 is better for a type 7, and a type 8 is better for a type 4.
> 
> So would a type 3 person be better for my SLE type 7 friend, since I am a Type 4? But I'm an IEI in socionics, and apparently that's the best pair for an SLE...? But then... Ugh!
> 
> ...


Enneagrams are probably closer to DCNH subtypes than to primary types.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't use type theory for the basis of judging whether a relationship will work or not; just act as if you didn't know theory and let the relationship play its course.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

7amdawn said:


> I'm so confused. I'm just thinking, do these two - IEI type 4 and SLE type 7 - even work? Because the socionics says one thing - that the IEI and SLE are a duality - while the Enneagram says that a type 3 is better for a type 7, and a type 8 is better for a type 4.


Where does enneagram say that?


----------



## Axe (Aug 1, 2014)

7amdawn said:


> [Btw do subtypes play in? I reckon I'm an IEI-Fe and she's an SLE-Ti...]


That's the correct combination. So now you know, you can dismiss all information, and just live 

From what you said it suggests that you're a little wound up, which is good.

Activity partners tend to be more stimulating than dual.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd never heard that about 4's and 8's... 8, as a type, is very intimidating to me. (I'm 4w3-6w7-9w1). I'm an IEI-Fe, I believe. But I'm knew to Socionics.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Don't use type theory for the basis of judging whether a relationship will work or not; just act as if you didn't know theory and let the relationship play its course.


But do not get involved with your conflictor or supervisor! :rolling:


----------

